# Took the plunge



## ebackhus

I'm now a fiance.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Oh boy! Again, congrats. Going to fill us in on the details as you know them, and fly some of us out there for it?)~ 
Anywho, it's awesome. You will need to post some pics too. I wish the two of you the best of luck, and hope you have a happy ending unlike me.


----------



## dai

congratulations


----------



## JohnthePilot

Congratulations eb.
Don't despair Sinc. There's someone out there for you somewhere. Just be patient.


----------



## DonaldG

Hearty Congratulations - I wish you and yours all the very best wishes for a long, happy and contented union.

Sinc - it will happen when you least expect it - that is the way of things - I hope that the knock on the door will happen for you soon.

God Bless both

:wave:


----------



## Glaswegian

Congrats EB!!

A summer wedding would suit me best - I can take holidays then...:grin:


----------



## Coolfreak

Congratulations! Best of luck!


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Congratulations!


----------



## kodi

Congratulations EB!!!!!


----------



## vladimirb

Congratulations =)


----------



## Coolfreak

We need pictures :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Congratulations .. hope you're planning an Internet wedding ..


----------



## Wrench97

Congrats EB at first I thought you said "Finally in Finance" but then I realized you meant lost you finances


----------



## Wrench97

wrench97 said:


> Congrats EB at first I thought you said "Finally in Finance" but then I realized you meant lost your finances :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian

wrench97 said:


> Congrats EB at first I thought you said "Finally in Finance" but then I realized you meant lost you finances


 lol - and if he does get married he'll never see them again...:grin:


----------



## WereBo

ebackhus said:


> I'm now a fiance.


You can get tablets for that, now.... :grin:

Seriously though EB, congratulation to the both of you, and I hope things just get better with time :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Cathy95820

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Tiber Septim

Congrats.
Best wishes to the both of you!


----------



## speedster123

*congratulations*

:4-clap::smlove2:


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> You can get tablets for that, now.... :grin:
> 
> Seriously though EB, congratulation to the both of you, *and I hope things just get better with time* :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


:lol: 

we keep telling them but those yung'uns still make the same mistakes that we did :grin:

seriously though .. I wish you both all the best and that you live happily ever after


----------



## ebackhus

Coolfreak said:


> We need pictures :smile:


I have pictures but my scanner was crushed during my most recent move.


----------



## Coolfreak

Then I guess we'll have to wait. :sad:


----------



## sinclair_tm

ebackhus said:


> I have pictures but my scanner was crushed during my most recent move.


Ouch! Hate when that happens. I need to get a new one myself. Mine is an old SCSI one, and I have no idea where the power brick is.


----------



## yustr

Congratualtions EB...


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Congrats EB!!!


----------



## carsey

Whoop Whoop, Congratualtions!!!!!


----------



## Old Rich

Well done EB!!!


----------



## jcgriff2

Congratulations - is it "Took" or "Taking" the plunge?!!

JC

.


----------



## ebackhus

Right now she has just the one ring. We're thinking about May 2009.


----------



## zuluclayman

congrats ebackhaus and fiance :4-clap::4-cheers: 
may you both have lots of happiness :heartlove

my 23yr old son told me just before christmas he is engaged - wedding in march :grin: before he moves to Tassie, out of reach for some of his friends and relos.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

Congratulations and all the best wishes


----------



## Terrister

Congrats EB. 
I just past my 15th year of marrage. Occured to me the other night, I have now been married a 1/3 of my life. WOW.


----------



## dm01

Congratulations ebackhus.


----------



## ebackhus

More News!

Seems that I'm also going to be a father!


----------



## Wrench97

You will look fondly back on this as the good old days when I had free time to myself:wave::grin:

Congrats to you and the bride.


----------



## Coolfreak

Oh boy. . . You are just digging a bigger hole :tongue:


----------



## zuluclayman

Congrats on the new news ebackhaus and fiance :beerchug: - hope ur wedding plan's are going smoother than my son's :sigh: her parents want formal, my son and fiance (and myself and my ex) want informal for ceremony and reception.
Question: where would we be without families?
Answer: somewhere in the sun lazing about at a beach with a cool drink in one hand and a fistful of money in the other :laugh:


----------



## Zazula

Congrats, EB, on both accounts (engagement and fatherhood). All the best! :smile:


----------



## ebackhus

We got married Saturday. Waiting for the pictures to arrive.


----------



## WereBo

I think I got one of the photos sent by mistake.... :grin:










Joking apart though - Congratulations ebackhus, I wish you both all the best for your future :beerchug:


----------



## dm01

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:There go my tea, keyboard, and monitor WereBo.

Congratulations ebackhus, and I hope your wedding went better than that guy's.


----------



## Coolfreak

Congratulations! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## ebackhus

Were, I have a PERFECT image reply to that it's it's on my other PC...

Thanks for all the congratulations everyone!


----------



## bry623

It's about time Erich!!

Now if you ever need advice come see those of us that have been married forever.


----------



## Jason

As someone who is working on taking the plunge also (starts singing another one bites the dust) I wish to welcome you a very belated congrats.


----------



## bry623

Fools!


----------



## Done_Fishin

congratulations .. you didn't take to the hills then when you heard that you're gonna be married and a father .. shows a steady nerve and responsibility .. I'll leave it to the others to say the rest :laugh:


----------



## Glaswegian

Congrats Erich (and Mrs Erich...)!! Or to give her her new name - She-who-must-be-obeyed-at-all-times-even-if-no-direct-orders-have-been-issued-and-don't-you-dare-forget-birthdays-or-anniversaries......:grin:

You may not take to the hills just now, but there will be time for that later...


----------



## WereBo

If there's no hills locally, I can lend you a spade..... 


:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

He doesn't need a spade .. he's already buried himself up to his neck .. perhaps a copy of "The Great Escape" and a few soup spoons! :laugh:


----------



## ebackhus

Where I live there's an area called "The Hill Country."

I grew up in Colorado right next to the Rockies. The hills here are no more than speed dumps!

Mrs. EB is still sleeping but I just can't stay in bed too long. Once I'm awake it's pretty much over for me.


----------



## Done_Fishin

so you mus have your escape route already worked out then .. sounds like you have a wonderful area around you to explore 

let us know if you find any more gold :laugh:


----------



## Go The Power

congrats i hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Coolfreak

Still waiting for this picture of Mr and Mrs. EB :smile:


----------



## asidman

Yeah i agree we want pics!!!


----------



## ebackhus

My sister sent me a few finally! I still need to go to my parent's house to get the rest.

I <3 having 2Mb upload speed now.


----------



## Wrench97

Lucky man.


----------



## sandman55

I've just found this thread congratulations to you both EB and all the best for a great future :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## bry623

She does know you're a geek right?

Seriously, I wish you all of the happiness that you so richly deserve.


----------



## asidman

:lolbry623


----------



## Coolfreak

She's beautiful :smile:

I wish you both a happy and fulfilling marriage :smile:

-Coolfreak


----------



## Done_Fishin

ebackhus said:


> My sister sent me a few finally! I still need to go to my parent's house to get the rest.
> 
> I <3 having 2Mb upload speed now.



Is it me or is your sister either a lot younger than you or just not quite so tall ?? :laugh:


Congratulations to you both .. I wish you both every happiness :heartlove

and PLEASE ignore all future sarcastic remarks by us about Marriage :grin::wave:


----------



## ebackhus

bry623 said:


> She does know you're a geek right?
> 
> Seriously, I wish you all of the happiness that you so richly deserve.


Oh, she's fully aware that I'm a major geek. It's ok 'cause she's a huge nerd. Plus she loves gaming so our worlds cross over perfectly. I make the games work and she masters them.


----------



## asidman

:lol: sounds good to me :tongue:


----------



## Coolfreak

You guys are a match made in heaven :laugh:


----------



## ebackhus

Done_Fishin said:


> Is it me or is your sister either a lot younger than you or just not quite so tall ?? :laugh:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you both .. I wish you both every happiness :heartlove
> 
> and PLEASE ignore all future sarcastic remarks by us about Marriage :grin::wave:


Where we got married was terraced pretty heavily as it's an outdoor theater on the San Antonio Riverwalk. My sister is something like 22 but she likes to use dramatic angles in her photography.

I'm all for sarcastic remarks! Bring 'em on!!


----------



## elf

Congrats Erich! my brother recently got married and is about to have his first kid also. It's an exciting time!


----------



## ebackhus

Hurrrrr


----------



## Done_Fishin

Are you sure it wasn't the other way around ??? :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

ebackhus said:


> Hurrrrr


From the smile on the groom's face, I assume that's towards the end of the Reception? :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin

I note that this wass on the first tier down from the top .. what was showing elsewhere??


----------



## Glaswegian

Done_Fishin said:


> I note that this wass on the first tier down from the top .. what was showing elsewhere??


Nothing - he'd already dragged her down from the first tier...:grin:

I hope she realises how lucky she is....erm...did that come out right??


----------



## Done_Fishin

so who are those people standing on the to then .. all you can see are the "lower halves" ..

Bystanders? Witnesses ?? Brides father with a shotgun ???


----------



## ebackhus

It was a mass wedding so there were like 100 couples there being married. Some were nicely dressed as we were and others, well, not so much. There was one "bride" in something of a tutu and it was NOT nice to see. There are more pictures coming and I'll get those today.


----------



## Done_Fishin

mass wedding ??? 

are you trying to tell us now that you got married because of "crowd madness" :laugh:


----------



## Coolfreak

Can't wait for these pictures. I want good ones this time too. None of this "fancy angles" anymore. :laugh:


----------



## Moki

Just found this thread - Congrats, Ebackus! A husband and soon to be a daddy! How exciting  Hurry and post more pics!!!


----------



## ebackhus

Here be some pictures!

I thought there were more...


----------



## Done_Fishin

very cleverly disguised the day so that there are no witnesses :grin:


----------



## ebackhus

Finally had some time to make a gallery. http://www.one-roomstudios.com/wedding


----------



## sandman55

A good looking couple :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## ebackhus

It's a girl! We're looking at a due date of September 22nd.


----------



## Wrench97

Now your out numbered:grin:

Girls are great for the first 12 years then there's about 6-7 years where you need hideout, then your good.


----------



## Coolfreak

Congrats! Best of luck with her!


----------



## WereBo

Congratulations and good luck ebackhus, methinks you're going to need it :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Congrats Mum and Dad :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------

